# What kind of glue/where to find it



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all,

My Zeus' ears haven't come up yet, their still soft. I'm going to try the breathright strips because I want to try to get them up before it's too late. It's kinda already late because he is over six months old (about a week or two). So anyways, what kind of glue can I use with that, and where would it be located in a grocery store? I know I've heard of some people using fake eyelash glue..


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I also just read through the breathe right strips post again; how long should I leave these in? Till they come out?


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Can someone please help me? I have to make a trip to the store soon, and I need to know where it's located.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

I have not used this method, but would imagine that false eyelash glue would be available in any larger drug store or place that sells makeup/false eyelashes...

Our Luther (born the day before Zeus and looks much like him) is still not all the way there either. His right ear is up very often, his left less often - and only raises both when very excited, playing, etc. Having both up is, however, happening more and more often over the past week or so. DH and I are currently discussing whether to try something - or just let him be - as he is not intended for showing. We're leaning toward giving it a shot as it seems not too invasive.

Please keep us posted!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, we found the glue! Just a matter of getting them in now. Zeus won't be shown either, but I saw he once with both ears up(very briefly) and he was so handsome! Not that he isn't cute without them up, but he was so much better looking! We might compete in agility though. If you want, once I get them in, I can post pictures if it works.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Well, we found the glue! Just a matter of getting them in now. Zeus won't be shown either, but I saw he once with both ears up(very briefly) and he was so handsome! Not that he isn't cute without them up, but he was so much better looking! We might compete in agility though. If you want, once I get them in, I can post pictures if it works.


Please do post photos! Good luck!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I just got them in. His ears are already up! The tip of the right is droopy, but his left ear is completely up! Hopefully in a few weeks they will be completely up without help!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm currently uploading the pics.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here they are:

Before:










After:










Very Happy because he got a special chew toy for cooperating










Close ups of the ears. You can barely see the strips.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

OK - I'm doing Luther's tomorrow! I'll send pics, too.

Zeusy's ears (and Zeus) look amazing! I sure hope it works and we haven't waited too long....

I am amazed at how much Zeus looks like Luther - maybe the ears are part of it, too. The markings are so close and they look to be about the same size, as well.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Maybe they are related through Grand Parents or great grand parents? Where did you get Luther from?


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther's sire is Elber von der Pfalzperle who is out of World Sieger Bax von der Luisenstrasse Sch 3 and Ulme von der Baiertaler Strasse Sch 3.

His dam is Patrizie von Aurelius who is out of Phausto du val D'Anzin Sch 3 and Prisca Del Logorai Sch 1.

The breeder told me all of the puppies from Luther's litter have been very late in bringing their ears up. She recommended taping them at 4 months or so, but I thought we'd try to wait it out. (Hope that won't be an oops...)


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is it working lines or show lines? My boys are from West German Showlines.

Their father, VA Irsus Veracruz IP2, SchH3, FH3, Kkl 1a is out of World Sieger VA1 Larus von Batu SchH3, Kkl 1a and V Lucy von der Beck Kampechen Faldo SchH1, Kkl 1a.

Zeus' mother is Fina vom Haus Merkel, and is out of V1 Mambo vom Thüringer-Weg SchH3, Kkl1a and V LIRA vom ZELLWALDRAND SchH1, Kkl 1a.


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Luther is West German Showlines, too. I don't know a whole lot about the lines, unfortunately - and don't see common ancestors - but will venture a guess they all had their ears up!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Yep, all of Zeus' recent relatives are Sieger winners, or related to sieger winners, or in SchH(his mother isn't titled at all)


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

keep us update on Zeus's ears. He looks great with his ears up. I would leave them in until they fall out

good luck


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well, after a few hours, we noticed the eyelash glue was irritating his ears. (There were becoming quite pink) We took out the strips, and ordered the skin bond. We put them back in with the skin bond, but Zeus scratching them out of one ear. So, I think we might put them back in, but we also might try inserts that outline the ear. Similar to what Kodee's owner did. (I forget her screen name, I think it's Kodeesgirl or something, but I liked her method!)


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry the Breathe-Rites didn't work for you guys! Please keep us posted on how you're doing.

We talked about doing something with Luther's ears here and after much discussion, have decided to let them go. DH felt that Luther was beginning to bring his ears up and after the last several days, I think he may be right. We both decided that however he turns out will be OK.

His right ear is up most of the time now and he is bringing his left up along with it more and more often each day. Both are soft, but this may change as time goes on. 

I'll keep you posted...


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Same for us too. We're letting his ears go for a few days, but if I don't see an improvement by the end of the week, we will make ear inserts out of toilet paper rolls! Definately keep me posted on Luther!


----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDOwner2008Same for us too. We're letting his ears go for a few days, but if I don't see an improvement by the end of the week, we will make ear inserts out of toilet paper rolls! Definately keep me posted on Luther!


Will do! One of the things that swayed us was that his lower canines are still not full size - kind of half out (upper ones are HUGE!). We're thinking that teething is still not complete, so that could be contributing. Time will tell!


----------

